# How not to deliver a Brand New 300C Touring! - Dealer Damage!



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Guys,

This isnt going to be a name and shame session, but I am very interested in everyones opinions on what we should do next.

Saturday morning 9am, our new car arrives on the flatbed. Ive been waiting three months for it so its a good day:










Excited I bound down the stairs and open the door of the house to be immediately greeted by the following:










What looks like attempted theft damage.... The delivery guy is shocked and states that he collected the car and never noticed this. Door frame is pulled from the body of the car, chiped paint, thumb prints and scores to the plastic b pillar trim.

Then I walk around the rest of the car....










To begin with, the paintwork looks like it has spent two years going through a brush wash, lots of haziness, scores and general dullness of paintwork overall. Then I find what looks to be bird droppings that have burnt through the top coat of the paint, because the marks below could not be removed by rubbing at them:










Once I open the car, I am greeted by black marks on the grey leather seats in at least 5 places, powder and finger prints on the dashboard and an oily dirt streak on the drivers rear door trim, again its grey so this stands out a mile:










The car was also slow to start, with a lazy turnover.

I rejected the car there and then, the poor bloke had to return it to the dealer over 100 miles away.

My contact wasnt available, but I did get speaking to the general manager of the Chrysler outlet. Apparently, ALL chrylser black paintwork looks like this, grey and hazy, even on brand new cars like mine. I told him I found that very hard to believe but asked why the car was delivered to me in the condition it was. His only explanation is that his team PDi'd the car and it left their premises the night before in A1 condition, the damage must have happened in the compound of the delivery company.

Now, I finally get to speak with my guy (hes in charge of fleet for the same group) who states that he is very embarrised about all of this and it just should not have happened. This same chap called my last supplying dealer (for the shogun sport) 'amateurs' when I told them how they allowed me to turn up to collect the car with paintwork issues and that they are a huge group and dont turn out cars like that - never have, never will - in his own words, ' we are only as good as our last deal'.

Promised the issues will be sorted quickly and professionally.

Monday lunchtime, I phone him. I get told he hasnt seen the car yet but someone he trusts has and can confirm that its been damaged. General manager very embarrised, will get sorted once he views the car that same afternoon. Monday night passes without a call.

Tuesday I phone in the morning - ignores my call.

lunchtime - ignores my call.

1 hour later - ignores the call again.

Finally I call on another line and he answers, obviously thinking its someone else.

Story now sits that hes viewed the car, just looks like a bit of loose trim, when questioned about the paint damage and marks to the door frame he has no answer. Condition of the paintwork, "well it just needs a dam good polish like you said" (I actually stated that the car looks like it has been picked up from the compound and delivered, crap and all to my door untouched from the day it arrived off the boat), interior damage and marks put down to an excited delivery person (in his humble opinion, not fact) showing the car off to his mates as its a bit different from the norm and they caused all the interior marks and stains by doing so!!!

He then went on to say that the car should be ready in the next two days, they will sort the door (which he then states they arent sure what to do with it) and get back in touch, for me to have a little patience with them.

This same guy I spoke with last week, and asked him not to drive the car to me, but please deliver it on a flat bed, because I dont want the car thrashed. I also asked that it not be touched with a buffer and he said it wouldnt need it being so new. He also promised to cover the cost of a correction detail if the car arrives in poor condition.

What do I do here guys? The car has 15 miles on the clock and I shouldnt have seen this damage, bad enough it occured at all, but the company is big enough to have spotted this and dealt with it. I think they were hoping I would miss it all and just sign for the car, then its my responsibility. I feel the car should be replaced, but its the last new pre-facelift touring in the country
and its not an option they have even mentioned, as far as they are concerned, the car is getting 'fixed'.

Any advice for me? And also, any detailers close to gainsborough want to contact me with an idea of prices because I feel that this is going to arrive back to me needing alot of work.

Cheers,

Noel --


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Simple answer, rejecy it & wait for a new one to arrive.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Demand a Replacement Car and that say you no longer want this particular Vehicle and that a new one should be sent for you and you will go and pick it up in person


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Mark,

Well I dont know if its possible to request a new car, its the last one (so ive been told from the point of ordering) and they are doing what they can to repair it to the highest possible standards (again, so im told).

I mean there were other little issues, the front number plate was de-laminating and the car was delivered without a key ring and still on the autotag - so unprofessional on a £2k used car, never mind a £29k new one!


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

My own personal wish would be to reject the car and get a new one, but I think I have to allow them the chance to repair it (although I dont see why I should when it was so clearly damaged).

Anyone on here a legal sort who can confirm what I am entitled to be able to to in this instance? The car is financed and MB finance are telling me it has nothing to do with them, its down to the supplying dealer to sort.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Reject it and go to a different dealer. Do you really want to spend all that money with them? I wouldn't.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Sale of goods act is a good start. You bought a brand new car it should arrive to you in brand new condition not ex demonstrator, used condition.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey fella,

Its not as straight forward as that unfortunately. I wish it was. Cheers for the replies guys.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a mate who ordered and picked up a custom spec Audi S3 which had a phone charger glued to on the dash, not on the spec.

After some heavy conversations with the sales person, site manager and call center staff he drove it around for 6 months until his new ones was delivered, exactley the same but without the charger and with a few additional extra's they gave him FOC. oh, and without the 6 months of wear, tear and mileage 

Reject and get a new one


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

I wish you all the best of luck, I would just keep calling them and pester them, that generally works for me


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

this might apply:
*
Q - Cooling off period*

Once I've bought a new car, do I have a cooling-off period after I've taken delivery of it, whereby I can return it? RS, London

*A - It depends on how you buy the car*

The answer depends on how you buy the car and the chosen method of payment. For anyone buying a car after 31 October 2000 at a distance (for example, through the internet) they'll have a period of time within which they can cancel the transaction. This cancellation period is at least seven working days from delivery, but may be longer.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

bonzo said:


> Hey fella,
> 
> Its not as straight forward as that unfortunately. I wish it was. Cheers for the replies guys.


I think it is really that simple! Reject the car, you are entitled to all of your money back too. They may try to argue you will lose your deposit but in this case just file a small claims court summons and they will get the money out of them.

I'd go to another dealer on principle after being treated like that.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

You dont want to get me started on this!!

Back in May last year I bought a 'new' 07 S3 last year from an Audi dealership in England. Got it transported up to me, signed the car off - everything is fine..... or so it seemed. December 07 I send the car to get Detailied by Rich and Clark out at Polished Bliss......:buffer:

I get a phone call from Rich telling me that part of the car has been resprayed or at least been re-lacquered. After viewing the car again after Polished Bliss had preformed their magic it was as clear now that it had been into a bodyshop between delivery from Germany and when it reached me. When you pulled back the rubber seals etc round the rear window there was stanley blade marks everywhere. :doublesho

Rich conducted a Paint Inspection Report to caprture all the defects etc and the thickness of the paint (to deteremine paint limits from the respray) before it got sent off for the 1st of 3 very poor paint-jobs.!! 24 items got logged and then it was off to Audi to do their bit.

I battled with Audi UK to try and get a replacement car but no joy.!! 

It went back into An Audi approved bodyshop 3 times to try and correct the bad work done previously, but each time it came back it had more / different things wrong with it.:wall:

In the end, I manged to get a compensation cheque from the dealership in England and I traded the car back into my local Audi dealership for a new Ibis white one (which took another 16 weeks to arrive).

In my opinion, its worth contacting somebody on the links below -

http://www.berr.gov.uk/consumers/fact-sheets/page38311.html

or

http://www.bbc.co.uk/consumer/tv_and_radio/watchdog/contact_index.shtml

Stay strong and dont give in. Dont put up with any of the [email protected] the sales guys give you!! It might be the start of a long road, but I am sure you will get the outcome you want - a replacement car, defect free.:thumb:

cheers

Kev


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

The other avenue to try, if applicable, is if you are buying this on finance then get onto the finance company. It's essentially their car so will be interested in hearing that its in a poor state from the start.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

If it were me I'd be looking at the level of compensation, this will only take a couple of days max, and wait till it reaches a level I'm happy with then get it detailed or do it myself and bill them........if the level of compensation doesn't reach a level I'm happy with then the car gets rejected and I would wait for a replacement :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

OK you have legal rights to 'reject the car' for whatever reason. But this only entitles you to a refund not a replacement. If you ordered it again with the same dealership you'd probably end up with the same car. Even another dealership close to this one may phone round and buy it to sell to you. 

Depending on whom has done your finance agreement (if any) you have the right to a 14 day cooling off period. You can reject the finance if applicable. 

Being the last in the country its probably one that has been sitting around for a while at the docs and has been washed a few times to get bird droppings off it and the 15 miles could of easily been pre delivery to the dealership or pre delivery to you. Either way its not your fault. I'd certainly be rejecting it. 

Whats the harm of getting the facelift version (higher resale value) ???

jam


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

You'll be able to find out from the VIN number when exactly it was built........I remember a lady bought a brand new  Nissan 4x4 and when she went to get accessories she found out the car had been built 4 years earlier and had been sitting about at the docks :doublesho

Bryan

PS the lady found out cause by that time the accessories she wanted had been deleted


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

bonzo said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This isnt going to be a name and shame session, but I am very interested in everyones opinions on what we should do next.
> 
> ...


Hi Noel, thats awful. I'd of rejected the car and told them you wanted a refund as that vehicle is not as in new condition and anyone spending 30k on a new car should never have to put up with that. The 300's are huge cars with loads of paintwork so a rough estimate would be anything from £400.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

reject it and call daimler chrysler, my dad had a chrysler and my mum had a merc, after alot of problems with our dealer my dad rang the main daimler chrysler HQ and managed to get out through to germany, told them what had happened and they were excellent, they immediatly got onto the dealer to give them a b*llocking and got it sorted straight away, and i believe they also gave him something as way of an apology

when we went into the dealers next time they were very helpful and careful so the boss must have done something right


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

typical "cowboy" dealers - "all chryslers with black paint are like that" , thats total ********.:devil:
I would get the trim etc sorted, then pay a pro off this here forum to sort the paintwork out and give the stupid dealer the bill.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all of your responses.

The car is on finance lease, but its a personal deal not a business deal, and therefore I have the right to buy the car at the end of it, just like any other PCP dealer finance.

There was an offer on these back in May as the new facelifted stock was due imminently and they were obviously keen to shift older model stock. However, no where was I told it would leave me with the last piece of s*** that nobody wanted or that I would be better off with a two year old used car with 20k miles that had been looking after by one careful owner. Cheaper doesnt mean it was cheap!!!

So the answer to rejecting the car and going elsewhere is that its not open to me, otherwise I loose the deal, but even if I wanted to do that, it has not been offered to me.

I personally feel this mess up should be taken on the chin by the dealer and they should supply me with either a new model 300C CRD Touring or a 300 SRT Diesel Touring at their own extra expense.

The battle continues...


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

bonzo, sorry to sound harsh here, but are you a glutton for punishment?
I'm not going to skirt round the issue with niceties - you are an idiot if you accept this car in any shape or form, short of financial compensation, and repaired to an ex-factory state.
*You* don't wait to be offered if you'd like to reject the vehicle, that is something you have a right to do, without worrying how it'll affect the dealership with a car unsold.
*Their problem, not yours!*
So, get on the phone/drive down to the premises, speak directly and only directly to the dealer principle, and give him the full ins and outs with both barrels.
You're been dismissed by the sales person and general manager since you're on the phone rather than there in person.
Make a note of the VIN number, and get on the phone and make some enquiries (saying nothing) with other dealers.
I presume this is a franchised dealer, and not an independent? If so, then call the others and get prices from them for the same car/spec/etc, and use this by way of threatening to take your business elsewhere, etc.
Do NOT think you are helpless and can't do anything bar accepting what this crowd want to give you.
Now, on the flip side - there is the potential they are being genuine and the car was mistreated by whomever was entrusted to drive it and collect it from their compound, but that says a lot for the staff they've employed if they can't own up to making a ****-up prior to delivering it to you.

So, stop sitting back thinking everything is done and dusted and that's your lot - it isn't, and instead of sitting there stressing over it, use the time to put yourself back into the driving seat (no pun intended), since it's obvious you're feeling like a passenger.

Use the advice given in this thread and make sure you're happy with every aspect of committing yourself to spending that amount of money - it is yours, so spend it wisely and without regret.

Oh, and inform the finance company you've rejected the car, and no payment is to be made to the dealership until you're satisfied that you'll still be buying from them in light of this matter.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe its just my suspicious mind, but the fact that its the "very last one in the uk" is possibly down to the fact that maybe its been rejected by a couple of other potential buyers already due to the state its in.
A condition like that wouldn't be acceptable on a USED car from a main dealer, let alone a BRAND SPANKING NEW car costing 30 GRAND. You MUST reject that car, first thing tomorrow morning because its simply not in new condition and make a quick call to trading standards and see what their advice is.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi mate,

I don't know you but, I have to agree with PJS, I can only dream of spending £30k on a car, and would expect it to be in A1 condition. £30k is a hell of a lot of money to spend on a car, even if they fix it, you'll always know of the problems that it started with. Definately refuse it and still go for anything you can get out of them for the hassle and heartache they've caused you.

trouble with the UK is we DON'T complain enough. I can honestly say that if I'm never happy with anything I ALWAYS complain.

I wish you all the best, but please don't take it lying down and without a fight !!!

Steve


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

PJS said:


> bonzo, sorry to sound harsh here, but are you a glutton for punishment?
> I'm not going to skirt round the issue with niceties - you are an idiot if you accept this car in any shape or form, short of financial compensation, and repaired to an ex-factory state.
> *You* don't wait to be offered if you'd like to reject the vehicle, that is something you have a right to do, without worrying how it'll affect the dealership with a car unsold.
> *Their problem, not yours!*
> ...


Spot on :thumb:

Sorry bonzo, you need to grow some balls here and stand up for yourself.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Shocking and good luck!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

PJS is right. don't ask them, tell them. they are seeing how far they can push you - they don't want to get stuck with a previous model, easier to shaft you with it. don't accept it - you do have rights, ask the consumer advice bureau if you need help, they are very useful as a starting point. thing is, if it is a new car you paid for then that's what you should get.

take a day off if you can, go up there and refuse to leave until you get what you want. their busiest time is a good time to go. i did this with a certain swedish car manufacturer over a 1,600 service bill (agreed 250 up front...not ovlov) and i they eventually relented to the original agreed price. be an a-hole back right at them.....BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

PJS said:


> bonzo, sorry to sound harsh here, but are you a glutton for punishment?
> I'm not going to skirt round the issue with niceties - you are an idiot if you accept this car in any shape or form, short of financial compensation, and repaired to an ex-factory state.
> *You* don't wait to be offered if you'd like to reject the vehicle, that is something you have a right to do, without worrying how it'll affect the dealership with a car unsold.
> *Their problem, not yours!*
> ...


I can't add much more to this, pjs has the nail on the head, I've given you one of the options on how to reject the car, more data is a simple google away.

and once a car has a whiff about it you smell it every time you drive it, stand on me.

Go tell the dealer how they can resolve the issue for you, don't wait for them to come and offer you the world because you have a long old wait.


----------



## Fourbears (Sep 2, 2007)

Its quite simple. Reject it under the Sale of Goods Act 2003, in writing, setting out you want another car. Its down to the Dealer, not Daimler-Chrysler to sort it out, as your contract is with them. Importantly as its on finance, the Finance company own it so its in their interest to sort it out. The S of G Act states that it should be free from defects however minor. These are not minor and why should you accept it? You did the right thing by rejecting it straight away and sending it back. Stick at it, put everything in writing, record all telephone calls (either on tape or in writing), be polite but don't accept it back. Personal experience talking here!
Good luck and make sure the dealer hasn't been paid by the finance company!


----------



## Holty1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

just reject it! why pay good money for a damaged car, a new car with 15 miles on the clock shouldnt need any repair or correction, and if all chrysler paint looks that bad I'd even reject chryslers all together!


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

The replies on this thread speak for themselves, you are a customer NOT a victim, salesmen (women/person) are just that, once the car has gone they really don't care about "customer care". The sales of goods act is there to protect the consumer, If you are unsure go talk to citizens advice then "go get them!". Good luck


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't mean this to sound harsh or rude but,... you've asked our opinons on the forum regarding this and yet your responses are thanks....but it isn't that easy. I get a little fed up giving opinons and information only to be told its not that easy or to be given another fact.

You don't seem to want to return the car - get your money and start again. Your also saying that you got a deal which you wouldn't qualify for if you returned this car. So therefore you seem to have resigned yourself to keeping the car and hoping they fix all the bits...you'll have a struggle. My new BMW was the same and it took many calls, recorded letters, dictaphone recordings, cancelling of DD's etc..... you have to play hardball. As, after all your now after sales.

Not meaning to be harsh or rude but the overwhelming advice is to reject the car - get your cash back and move on.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

i agree, reject it, its not worth it, its the second biggest purchase u make, its nearly £30k i bought a two year old clio privatley that was nearly as good as new theres no need to stand for this, i wouldnt want a different door if they are considering it, to the trained eye (such as one of my dads friends who has many years experience can spot the difference a mile off) so it would be worth less too.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with what the others say Bonzo. £30k is a lot to spend on a car if its not in perfect condition.

I wont go thro whats been said already.

However with regard to your question about anyone near Gainsborough, my in-laws live over that way and a "detailing" friend lives in town. If you get a deal from the garage whereby you get satisfactory compensation for the correction work, I'd be happy to come and have a look.

Below is a black Z4 i detailed recently which was in REALLY bad shape.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58622


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Guys,

I must thank you all for the depth of your responses. My apologies for the delay in replying, ive been using mobile internet as im in the middle of a house move!

Please let me assure you all that I am not on here to ask for advice just to throw it back in anyones face, its simply a case of I am telling what I have been told and I feel that I dont have many options. On the basis that I got a 'price' for a 2008 (but 2007 model year) 300C Touring on a personal lease deal, said deal has now long ended, and the chances of me getting another car at the same price level anywhere in the UK is probably impossible.

Since I posted last I spoke with the supplying dealer. The general manager avoided two calls made but I ended up with the Chrysler Fleet Manager. He took me up and down the streets with how much hassle this has been and how they have now 'fixed' the car and its ready for delivery. When I asked him to elaborate he told me they usually only wash and leather a new car, but this one is 110% of what Chrysler expect of them and that it was even polished....(cant wait to see the buffer trails!)

After much avoiding of the issue, the door was finally mentioned. Turns out they just took it off the car and rehung it and job done, no other problems according to him. I personally think this is horse crap, and would say they have fitted a new door. I guess someone with a paint depth guage would be able to check this?

Then the kicker. He told me that if they delivered the car to me and I didnt accept it this time, that they would disolve the deal. I explained that its not as simple as that, Im not at fault for their poor standards and that he cant put me in the corner like that. When I heard this I flipped - I told the guy that I have sold cars for less than £1k that were better prepared for handing over to the new buyer and that if he thought I was taking this he was having a laugh. 

The guy explained that this was their stand point and they wouldnt be budging and they would not be doing any more work to the car, because they feel it does not need it. Now you guys have seen the pics, at that point I thought I must have made a mistake when viewing the car - so perfect it was to him....

I added that MB Finance stated that they must repair the car to my satisfaction, again and again until it was right. Obviously I said that I could not be bothered with this and wanted another car, properly prepared for sale.

Long and short is he was to phone me back today and he didnt do it. Ive been travelling since 6am so I havent had a chance to call him and to be honest I think its got to the stage where I need to get my solicitor involved and most certainly trading standards. They arent listening to me, its all poor them and how badly off they are and how hard they have worked to get the car right this time.

Ill keep you all posted.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

have you called chrysler HQ directly?


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the shambles you have been put in.

If I was you then I'd go buy this, and spend the other £8k on something else:

http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-u...ke=AUDI&model=A6&min_pr=&max_pr=&max_mileage=

:thumb:


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi bonzo

You did exactly the right thing by rejecting the car at delivery. You are 100% within your rights to reject the car and ask for a replacement, now if they can't find a replacement then they should be giving you a better model at no further cost to you.

I have had cars rejected by customers in the past, one where the incorrect spec car arrived from the manufacturer and in that circumstance the customer kept the wrong car until the new one turned up three months later so had 3 months free motoring and then a new car. 

But don't cut your nose off to spite your face if they deliver the car and it looks like it should then you should take it as you will gain nothing by rejecting it. But get a re-reassurance that if the car needs a correction detail for swirls etc that the dealer still agrees to pay for it, something in writing confirming this would be good and make sure that they understand what you mean by detailing and the cost involved.

The only real problem I can see is the bird bombs that have eaten through the top coat, if that was severe enough when you looked at it that it required respraying to rectify then I would 100% reject the car and request a replacement. Don't get fobbed off with "we will dissolve the deal" in this circumstance as they have entered into a contract to supply a product in new condition and as a car that has had after factory paintwork done is not in new condition it is thier responsibility to provide you with one and keep you mobile until they can do so:thumb:


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

I have just picked up a new car. Been waiting 4 months for it and believe me if there had been anything wrong with it i would have rejected it and gone nuts at the dealer.

when he handed me the paper work it included a leaflet from the smmt which gives a guide of the new car code of practise.

have a look at these websites. might help you.
www.smmt.co.uk/consumeradvice

www.rmif.co.uk

www.tradingstandards.gov.uk

:thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

If he said that he'd disolve the deal I presume that means take the car back and put you back to square one? Isn't that the easy way out now?


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Have you tried WhatCar? help desk, they seem to be able to help set things right if you get no further


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

They can't force you to accept the vehicle afaik. You did the right thing rejecting it to start with. I know if I ever manage to buy a new car of any value, it'll be bloody perfect (as it should be, being new) before I accept it.

If I bought a new telly and it was scratched, I'd expect to have it replaced. I don't why this law doesn't seem to apply to new vehicles. Dealers think they can fob off customers with any old bull**** and it'll be taken as gospel.

The pic's you posted of the paint showed some swirling - would the swirling be that bad if it had been washed once or twice prior to delivery? OK the marks on the door trim could be from dealer staff but......



> powder and finger prints on the dashboard


Powder and finger prints? Could it have been broken into and subsequently dusted for finger prints by the law? Unlikely I know but possible.



> Door frame is pulled from the body of the car, chiped paint, thumb prints and scores to the plastic b pillar trim.


It's unlikely it would have left the factory in this state. It should be in the condition in which it rolled off the production line. If the importer has kept it in a field somewhere for 6 months waiting for someone to buy it, that's not your problem. Again using the telly analogy, a 'new' telly that's been out in the shop for months is often sold as 'shop soiled' or similar at a discount.

It seems that the vehicle is either not new as claimed or has been damaged before delivery. In either case I get the feeling you would rather not have it, so just reject it. This episode will probably take the shine off the 'new car' experience anyway, so perhaps you'd be better off without it anyway.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.  (and sorry for the long post)


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

you definetly need to contact Chrysler HQ in germany, you can either phone or email and can get the contact details from the internet or from a dealer.

the HQ are excellent and extremely fussy (which is what you want) if you speak to them they are excellent. we made a complaint and one of the bosses dealt with it himself from start to finish and even from germany managed to put the frightners on the dealership because it was sorted straight away to a very high standard.


----------



## mikyt (Jun 10, 2008)

thats arwfull


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Im going to try Chrysler in Germany, but having difficulty getting anything other than an address at the moment.

Nothing more from the dealer, obviously couldnt give a toss about the situation.

I dont want out of the deal because I have waited for this car, been finance checked etc, and I feel I deserve to get what I set out looking for at the outset. This is their problem and they are handling it very poorly.

I appreciate all of the support folks, its good to know im not just over reacting about this situation, which is what the dealer is trying to make me believe I am doing.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> you definetly need to contact Chrysler HQ in germany, you can either phone or email and can get the contact details from the internet or from a dealer.
> 
> the HQ are excellent and extremely fussy (which is what you want) if you speak to them they are excellent. we made a complaint and one of the bosses dealt with it himself from start to finish and even from germany managed to put the frightners on the dealership because it was sorted straight away to a very high standard.


Theres your answer then. Do this and things should get sorted. A thanks click is definitely in order bonzo:thumb:

mouthyman maybe you still have the contact details for the person you dealt with at Chrysler ??


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Chrysler Deutschland GmbH
Englische Straße 30
10587 Berlin

Tel.:0180/3000361
Fax:0180/3000363
E-Mail: [email protected]

:thumb:


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats fantastic guys, many thanks indeed!!!

A thankyou is in order for sure, duely on its way now. Ill get this e-mail sent tonight and keep you all informed.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Well as of lunchtim today I have had no reply from Chrysler and by the looks of things they havent even read my e-mails!

Then I get a call from the delivery company asking me when I would like delivery!! Apparently the dealer asked them to call me to arrange it.

On the phone now waiting to speak to the dealership manager.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> the HQ are excellent and extremely fussy (which is what you want) if you speak to them they are excellent. we made a complaint and one of the bosses dealt with it himself from start to finish .


Perhaps a phone call to HQ is in order


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Erm, going back and I think you have mentioned it...but this car is on Finance so effectively belongs to the finance company.

They should be doing all the running around, not you, and they will have a lot more weight to force upon the dealer.

They could well end up with a car way below it's value, and they won't want that...


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Spoke with fleet manager who threw his dummy out of the cot and hung up on me - totally unprofessional and simply because I wouldnt accept him TELLING me that I have to accept this car this time around, no questions asked or they will disolve the deal.

Phoned the General Manager back and he has assured me that the car door just needed re-aligned, there is no bird dropping damage to the clearcoat (you seen the pics), and that all swirls have been removed.

They have even 'polished' the dashboard - what the hells that?

Im sending him pictures now and this is how it stands:

He is delivering the car, but if I get Ryan from Detail NI out to check the car out and he finds paint defects/different depths of paint etc - it is going to have to be a warranty job for the costs of repairs/detailing correction costs.

He also stated that he will only stand over the car not having had any damage/paintwork since he took delivery of it, if at any stage before that its down to Chrysler and not his dealership.

I think this isnt right to be honest and he is very sketchy with regards talking about the passenger door having had paint or been replaced/repainted. Actually said to me did I think they were lying about simply re-aligning the door - but I stated no, however, when I spoke to him immediately after the 1st delivery, the car was in his own words 'perfect' when it left the dealership and all Black Chrysler paint looks like that....

Also asking that they stand over the paintwork repairs if Chrysler dont.

Am I being too nice here? I dont want to start shouting because they will hang up like that other rod did (and I wasnt even shouting) and its not like they are just down the road, im back in NI at the moment.

MB Finance arent getting involved, but Chrysler HQ are going to investigate and speak with the dealer.

I was told they have never had someone go over a car like this before, my response was in fairness, have any of your other customers had a car delivered to them in that condition before?

Surely Im well within my rights to make them pay for the correction work the detailer throws up before I sign for it this time? Chrysler could say sod off, and they are telling me it needs to go to the local NI Chrysler dealer, for their paint guy to agree with Ryan and for a claim then to be submitted which will obviously take time to be settled.

Help! :wall:


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

All defects on the car are the responsibility of the dealer NOT Chrysler once the dealer has accepted the car on arrival. This is why we always checked cars delivered to our dealership as they came of the transporter. We had 24 hours to report any damage to the manufacturer and after this window the car was our responsibility.

As for taking the car to a local Chrysler dealership after you have accepted it from your delivery driver FORGET IT. If it were me I would tell your supplier that you will have your detailer inspect the car on arrival and before you sign for it. If the detailer has anything to report that you feel needs rectifying then you WILL NOT accept the car and it WILL be coming back to him to get right. This puts the pressure back onto the dealer to not do a shoddy job before sending the car out.

The moment you accpt the car it is YOUR responsibility and any faults that need sorting will become a whole world harder to get the dealer to sort:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

They don't have to pay for a detailer to do the work, they have their own valeters whom are no strangers to giving a car a buff with G3, plus they have Autoclean whom they can contract in for it - same thing almost.
Now that I know you're over here, and that the dealer is likely to be Charles Hurst, I suspect you will have a fight on your hands to get them to draft in Ryan.
I'd still get Ryan in to measure the paint for you at least - that way he can give you a report on any likelihood of new paint having been laid down or low spots from over use potentially of the G3 and rotary.
Worth £30 or whatever he'll charge, before you commit to taking it.
I live only round the corner (if it's Boucher where you bought it from) and would be willing to have a chat with the fleet guy, so at least he sees you're not the only fastidious person in the area.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

its outrageous the way some dealers behave. dont give up!

you'd be amazed at just how many rights consumers have these days, always remember the amount you are parting with, that'll keep your fighting spirit up


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

I hate to say it but this exactly what i would expect from chrysler, my dad had a brand new jeep delivered and after a couple of days noticed that the roof was still showing primer!!! It would appear that their quality control is still as crap now as it was then, i personally would never drive a chrysler for these very reasons, i'm not saying they are bad looking cars but knowing how fussy i am i would never risk it.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

ade33 said:


> Powder and finger prints? Could it have been broken into and subsequently dusted for finger prints by the law? Unlikely I know but possible.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

Just read through all six pages, to be honest mate. I'd tell them to take their POS car back, refund me my money and I'll go buy a BMW or something. Absolutely freakin' ridiculous, can't believe this. Putting the phone down on you, grrr they should be lucky they aren't dealing with me. Pricks.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Agree with almost everyone on here. Reject the car and buy something else decent with the cash. What is the point of dealing with a POS salesman like he clearly is. I would imagine they would treat your car with contempt every time they service it for you. Oh and it will cost 60 gazillion pounds per service believe me! 

The bloke is a tool. Agree on this and leave it at that. And I don't think that you will ever feel right about it if you do decide to keep it. Do you?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

^^^ Yeah , what he said:thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just don't get it, I'll ask again....why don't you just let them "disolve the deal" (whatever that means - I assume take you back to square one), then go and find a dealer who is sound.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i think he's trying to say he's got a very good deal with the financing company, and thinks he cant get another one as good as they are offering (?)


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> i think he's trying to say he's got a very good deal with the financing company, and thinks he cant get another one as good as they are offering (?)


But if the car's crap then so is the deal. I,ve bought brand new Rover's with less defects than this:lol:. Tell em Boxxxcks and to keep it. Plenty of other nice auto's out there/


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

agreed


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

That's kind of where I was coming from...no deal can be worth this.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Simple................Get Rid:thumb:


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi guys,

No more news as yet, other than they have agreed to have an independant chrysler inspector check the car out and he will stand over the condition seperate from the garages own opinion - ultimately, they will have to accept the car back at the end of the lease if I dont buy it, so I asked that they give me a letter to stand over the condition now so they dont try and hit me up for a refurb bill come end of lease.

Bidderman is correct - currently the same car is £250 per month more (abet the very slightly updated 2008 model), so I couldnt afford to own this at that level. For the same money you are into 730d Sport, S320 CDi, A8 3.0Tdi Sport, so if I had that for a monthly payment I definately would not be in a 300C Touring!

Again thats not to say the car was free, it definately is not. Im paying the same as the other people who leased on this deal which was on offer around the UK, (I have been told there were around 150 units available at the time), so I dont think I should expect to recieve a half-a**ed car or attitude from the dealer because they think I have got a 'deal'.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

You must REALLY want this car not to have told the dealer to forget it and for you to walk away. 
I understand its the last one available but if I were you I would be walking away from Chrysler all together if this is how they treat the customer.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

ianking said:


> You must REALLY want this car not to have told the dealer to forget it and for you to walk away.
> I understand its the last one available but if I were you I would be walking away from Chrysler all together if this is how they treat the customer.


It defies logic tbh! You get a POS car just because it was cheap?!

They aren't even supposed to be that good are they?!


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

I think bonzo is quite right to stick with this one. The end of the day the car isn't mechanically unsound or severely structurally damaged. The guy has done a deal that he is more than happy with price wise and that he cannot get at another dealer he just wants his new car to look new thats all NOT TOO MUCH TO ASK.

Once he has the car he will not ever have to deal with the numptys that he has bought it from :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

reject the car, dissolve the deal and wait till mid september when all the manufacturers are crapping themselves due to the state of the market. there'll be another deal along in a minute.

if they are being like this over the paint, imagine what its going to be like if you get a "real" problem.....


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Having read the threads, if it was me I would walk away. The treatment you have received from the dealer is unbelieveable - I can only guess what attitude /treatment they will take when your car goes back in for servicing or repair under warranty.

There are plenty of exceptional cars at great prices at the moment - it's a buyers market.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

You all seem to be missing the point that the car will not need to go back to the supplying dealer for warranty/servicing. i agree there are and will be better cars and deals around BUT bonzo wants this car at this price and this is the only dealer he can get it from. Now the dealer is obliged to deliver the car in an acceptable condition and until bonzo is happy the dealer has to keep rectifying any genuine complaints HOW EVER MUCH IT ANNOYS HIM.

Personally if I had been waiting as long as bonzo for the car then i would want the car right and not have to start the whole looking, bargaining, buying process again.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Steve is right on this one guys, for the money I like and want the car and I wont be heading anywhere near this crowd again if I can at all help it.

By the way what is POS? - Point of sale? Ive not bought a car expecting one in a showroom demo/display condition, that was never mentioned as part of the deal. These were on offer due to the newer facelifted model coming to market and obviously they dont want to have to sell one along side the other - just as with most other brands.

Chrysler Germany have now replied to the e-mail - by forwarding it to Chrysler UK!!! :wall: They again have told me they will investigate and get back in touch asap so heres hoping something is done as a gesture of goodwill (like an 08 car with a bentley grill :thumb.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Piece Of SH 1 T


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

POS = piece of sh1t


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Evil Twin said:


> Personally if I had been waiting as long as bonzo for the car then i would want the car right and not have to start the whole looking, bargaining, buying process again.


fair enough if it had just needed a decent detail, but knowing what has happened to it I would find it hard to love the car...... and the last thing you want is to be regretting it in 18months time and taking a huge hit on the car.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Each to thier own mate:thumb:

If the car checked out on delivery and i couldn't find anything to devalue the car now or in the future then I'd be happy I got what I wanted EVENTUALLY


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

fairy muff


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

good luck with this one! personally i would reject it no hesitation at all, the car looks as tho its been hammered from day 1 & i think you will never be 100% happy with it knowing there was all that wrong with it in the first place - its allmost like a 'what if' situation!!

Stand & fight for a new one!

MD


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

OK guys,

Chrysler have sent an 'independent' inspector to confirm the car is ok this afternoon, I still havent had any results from this as yet.

The manager sent over pictures of the door frame taken by them to show that it is undamaged, no stone chips (where I thought there had been due to attempted entry) and to show that the door lines up correctly.

Here they are below, please zoom into the second one as it looks to me like there are at least three chips to the paintwork above the trim on the passenger side rear door and the b-pillar trim itself is damaged and chipped in at least three places, plus scored.

The first picture to me also shows the front door and trim to be out of line from the one on the rear door - dealer says its just the picture angle - am I right or wrong here as well.

Concerned that the 'independant' finds on behalf of their supplier, but this looks like obvious damage that they have tried to (badly) touch in - you would have thought they would have replaced the damaged b-pillar at least if they wanted to cover their tracks - or are they that blind they are missing this???


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Something doesn't look right with that door on the right in the bottom pic - it looks contoured where it shouldn't, could just be light/angle I guess. First pic could just be perpsective/camera angle but the rubber trim looks like it is all over the place? It looks like there are chips almost rust coloured to the right of the rubber about 1/5th of the way up on the bottom pic to me. It may all just be in the picture, I think you'd have to go and see it to be sure.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

My eye is more drawn to the seal above the passenger door which is all wonky. Can see the chips and scoring but not excessive although I wouldn't be over impressed with it on a new car. Doesn't really matter what we all think though its whether you are happy with it or not


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Im not happy with that kind of corrosion on a new car, especially when the manager of the dealership is saying he cant see it. To me, the only reason for chips (and tha amount of them) in this one area is attempted theft damage, which they are saying could not have happened - its the unknown that bothers me - have they bent the door just back into place instead of replacing it and thats whats causing it to still look out of line.

Heres another picture of the doors together as per picture 1, differnt angle and the top of the drivers door still looks out of line with the back one.










I would like a replacement car, but they have not offered this to me, instead they want to disolve the deal rather than do anything more. My only choice other than accepting this car is to get out of the deal, then I am straight back to square one.

How can I force the issue the way they are? Do I get a solicitor involved if the chrysler report comes back saying that its A1?


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is my first picture enlarged from page 1 of the thread for the same area - difference is not as obvious as this now, but still looks to be out from how it should be:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

The door is DEFINITELY still distorted, so it looks like they have just bent in back into place. You can clearly see by the kink in the reflection of the wall of the building in pic 1 and the roof of the building on your final pic that there is still a bend in the door, plus the rubber is all over the place.
You've said yourself that theres no more of these cars left, so the dealer couldnt give you a new one even if they wanted to, but as they aren't going to fix it to your satisfaction, just WALK AWAY, don't accept second best and get yourself along to another dealer and pic a different brand with a decent after service.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry mate have not read the whole thread but have you or someone close checked it with a ptg?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I really hope you get the car replaced or repaired to your satisfaction.

The pics you added at the top of this page don't look right, especially the first one metal bends out near the trim piece. 

I know what your going through (too a far lesser degree though) with your Chrysler dealer. Mines charged me £800 to replace 2 ball joints when the problem (which I paid them to diagnose) turned out to be incorrect diff oil! Probably should've only cost me £150 tops but no refund. I just brought up trading standards etc as suggested to my by other forum members.

I wish you the best of luck with them - the manager at the dealer liked to intimidate me say it's not their problem the ball joints didn't fix it - but when you've got the law on your side then you've got the last laugh with them. :thumb:

Nice choice of cars BTW, really like the station wagon version. :thumb:


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Not yet Brazo, im asking Ryan from detail NI to do that when it gets delivered to my door.

Dean surely they have to offer me an equivalent replacement to the same standard and if thats not available as in this case, something of a higher value, so in otherwords a 3.0 CRD Lux, an CRD SRT edition or an 08 model year car?

Im trying to put the pressure onto them by what I have said in my most recent e-mail but, as they say, 'I need to get the boot in' - just dont know how to do that without them saying, 'F*** you, we dont need this hassle, we are disolving the deal whether you want to or not'. Can they even do that?


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmm well if the independent inspector oks it then your only real option is to go legal if your not happy. But is it really worth the hassle ?? If it were me I would get your own inspection done as said before and if that shows unacceptable damage/repair then have one last concerted shot at the dealer demanding a replacement car or they pay for your own detailer to correct the car as they obviously aren't prepared to rectify this one. As its a lease car you won't be stuck with it at the end of the term so keep records of all the correspondence and dealers own photos to stop them devaluing the car due to thier own lack of repair at the start of the term.

If the deal is so good that you can't find something better for your money then accept the car if all that is there is the minor damage shown and get on and enjoy it. But as others have stated ONLy if you can live with the niggling knowledge that the car ain't quite perfect (its close though now mate)


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm guessing they are contractually obliged to provide you with a new car which is without defects. They have not done that. Tell them from the photos you are still not happy, list the reasons why and explain that you are happy to take delivery of either that car in perfect order or a replacement. Copy your finance company.

I doubt very much this inspector is 'independent' - if he is being paid by them/the group then he isn't really independent. Ask someone from Chrysler to meet you at the dealership to inspect the car maybe?


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

silver bmw z3 said:


> I'm guessing they are contractually obliged to provide you with a new car which is without defects. They have not done that. Tell them from the photos you are still not happy, list the reasons why and explain that you are happy to take delivery of either that car in perfect order or a replacement. Copy your finance company.


Spot on:thumb:


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive tonight e-mailed the manager again with these very concerns and stated that if thats how the car came from the factory (as this is what he suggests the condition of the cars are) then Chrysler are offering very poor quality products, with defects and corrosion from day 1.

I will forward this to the finance company by e-mail also, together with photos. I dont really think the inspector is independant, so I think the last straw will be legal and trading standards to inspect. Will get on to them in the morning pending a decision.

Thanks for all your input folks, it is appreciated - Steve especially for his time on the phone yesterday, I had just spent 3 hours going backwards and forwards with these guys on the phone and needed to let off some steam - cheers for that matey!


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

not to put a downer on things but are we not forgetting the build quality on American cars?? they are no where near as high a standard as German or other European cars...

It wouldn't surprise me if the door was out before it was even fitted to the car and some sort of attempt of rectification has been done by the dealer...

I do like the car though, love the aggressive look!


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Agreed fella, but these are built in Austria!


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Funny thing was, the general manager made the same mistake yesterday when I was on the phone to him - you would think he would have known this, product knowledge for customers etc, dont tell, sell etc.

My response was "why did you ever deliver the car to America?"


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

i see where you're coming from but the principle of design, machining, tools etc would be of American origin. Take the first version of the ML Mercedes for example, German design etc but then Americans ruined it where it was built...

I would be more concerned about what the dealership may now do to the car if they have been pestered, may be better off sorting it yourself and try claiming the cost from either manufacturer or dealer though i wouldn't hold much hope...

Just throwing ideas in the pan though, i know i'd be upset if it was my new car!!


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheers for your input fella, I hope I get it sorted as well.


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

No offence, but why the hell are you persisting with this? Forget the PTG, the damn doors don't line up. And why even consider the legal angle (which is a waste of time IMO)? The dealership when you eventually speak to them are indifferent and confrontational, to the point of hanging up on calls. They care little about their stock, and less about their customers. Forget how good a deal you got, do you really want to deal with these people?

Ring them back and tell them to shove the car up their a**e. Wait until you can afford the new model, or find an alternative - and do so with a dealer that respects their service and your custom.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey matey,

I really would love to take that attitude with them, im fit for exploding over the issue. 

But I have no car and havent had one since I sold my last lease car two months ago, I had a wee Jetta which went the same night - both in anticipation of a house move and getting this new car delivered.

Ive been driving a renault mastervan on hire for the last two months, we have a ten month old baby girl and its far from suitable.

It took me from September 07 (when I had chosen but lost out on a jeep commander lease) until May to make up my mind on the car because I had my jeep for 3.5 years and was only supposed to have it for 2. Its a big decision, which in this climate is also financially driven. I would love something like a nice Audi or Mercedes equivalent, but taking either means going down a big step to an base model c-class or A4 manual.

Ive also been credit scored on this purchase and invested alot of time (and a sizable deposit) on the 300C Touring.

I apologise to everyone for going on, but this situation is so alien to me - not that Im not used to dealing with confrontation, but in that someone who is clearly at fault and who is contractually bound, is not accepting responsibility. Added to that, the finance company who you would think would have a vested interest - dont want to know, other than to tell me that I am entitled to keep rejecting the car until its put right.

I feel caught here and I simply want the best outcome for me and mine, just as anyone else on the forum would want for themselves. Im not out to cause trouble to the dealership for no reason, but they certainly are digging a bigger and bigger hole for themselves and im not about to help them out of it. As im getting info, Im passing it onto you guys for your opinions and you are giving me options, which is what I need at this time.

Thanks for your support, Noel --


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

No worries mate and as I said don't get stressed I know it probably doesn't feel like it but you do have the upper hand in the deal UNTIL YOU ACCEPT THE CAR:thumb:


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheers Steve matey


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

In 2000 I regected a new Kangoo van after I found it had been repaired (not perfectly) before I got it.
The van was bought using Renault finance.
All 'negotiations' were carried out with Renault finance, after a while with a manager there.
Cut a long story short after lots of offers of repairs, inspections and being told I would NOT get a replacement after 5 months Renault finance had a meeting with Renault UK and they then that day ordered me a new van.

I know yours is a different story but I certainly know how you are feeling. I am surprised that the finance company did not want to know.

Good luck!


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheers buddy, its all a help to know that others have got what they expected at the end of it all.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

I had issues with a new car before and after badgering them, the finance company offered to carry out their own independent inspection.

If I were you, I'd try to bring the lease company into the equation more and get them to carry out their own inspection of the car (and make sure funds aren't released).


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Stu, have been trying to do that, but typically the lease contact for the dealership & the lease company in Glasgow are both off on holiday for 2 weeks!!:wall:

No luck at all here :lol:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Just read all 11 pages, what can i say? Keep your chin up, and don't let them grind you down.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Good luck mate, it is a fight or flight situation now - you either stick at it or you get fed-up and get another car (which is possible, you just don't want a lesser/more expensive car). They are hoping you'll get fed-up. Which way you go is up to you, keep is updated and pop back if you need to rant!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hope you're gonna claim back the van hire expenses during all this


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

bonzo said:


> I would love something like a nice Audi or Mercedes equivalent, but taking either means going down a big step to an base model c-class or A4 manual.
> 
> Ive also been credit scored on this purchase and invested alot of time (and a sizable deposit) on the 300C Touring.





bonzo said:


> Stu, have been trying to do that, but typically the lease contact for the dealership & the lease company in Glasgow are both off on holiday for 2 weeks!!:wall:
> 
> No luck at all here :lol:


So, why not buy a used/ex-demo Audi/Merc for the same money?
Why be beholden to the Chrysler dealer - £28K is a ****load of money to spunk away in the current climate?
I suspect you'll have a negative feeling towards the car over the term of ownership, and really think you ought to give serious consideration to walking away from this deal.
Listen to your head, not your heart!
As for the lease company - get them to pull their finger out, there's bound to be someone who can step into the breach while the other chap is off.

Again, I've offered advice, and to go round and check the car over for you in the flesh, and give you an independent assessment, but feel free to ignore that and use Ryan when it's redelivered - at most he'll only be able to suggest the paint is thicker than elsewhere. He's not an engineer, so like myself, any thing we find at fault will be dismissed as not being qualified.
But that's fine at this stage - a different matter in a court of law, of course.

I believe I'm right in saying they can't terminate the agreement unless they deem your requirements to be excessively demanding, but this may only be available to them after they've paid for an inspection to confirm/back up their claim the vehicle is perfectly fine.
Up until that point (if I'm right) you're the only party whom can dissolve the agreement - but speak to the finance company, and about the situation if you decide to change to a different brand of car and dealer in light of this situation.

There are clearly some small chips/marks on the rear passenger door front edge, and the top corner of the front door looks like it's been overbent towards the roof. A visual inspection would ascertain if that was the case or as they claim, an optical illusion from the angle of the photograph.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

I'd take up pjs's kind offer. there is nothing better than an independent set of eye's, who could also document the issues found, don't think their photos show all the story.

Also I'd think about legal advise.
A lot of home insurance policy's come with free legal advise, via a helpline. you might find that you have access to advise and possibly being able to take legal proceedings via that route foc or at minimal cost.

Chin up and keep at-um


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking at your latest pictures from the dealers, it looks to me as if the actual doors are lined up ok, but it just looks as if the seals and the plastic trim piece on the front door isn't correctly fitted.
I'd be tempted to look at those pieces myself, i'd even take them off to check the door behind them.
I know you shouldn't have to, but to prove if there is a problem infront of the manager would be good fun.

Good luck.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Guys,

PJS I didnt mean to ignore your offer to view the car, thank you for your gesture to do so - my heads been in a pickle and the reason why Ryan has been mentioned from the outset is that I contacted him in advance of delivery of the car to ask his opinion and to get a rough idea on price for correction work, should it arrive in with me needing just that.

As it stands the car is still with the dealer on the mainland and the news today is that they wont be delivering it to NI until I go over and physically sign off that I am happy with the car - because in the managers own words " we know that you will reject it once it arrives with you".

That is total nonsense, and my point is, if he is that unconfident in the condition of the vehicle before I have physically seen it again, why even continue with trying to force me to take this very car?

Im awaiting the details of the indepenent inspector so that we can discuss his findings - *he has signed off on the car as being perfect by the way, although when the manager was pressed about specifically pointing out the chips and door alignment he stated that the whole area was under investigation *- Chrysler 'customer services' are the rudest, most unhelpful crowd (moreso that the dealer) that I have ever come across.

Apparently, this whole situation comes down to finances. The fact that the deal was done 'for a price' means that they cannot replace the car with another. When it was impressed upon customer services that this simply isnt our fault and that if they are doing cars 'for a price' then they should make sure they are perfect and wont be returned to give them any hassle or additional costs. It was also impressed upon them that they are duty bound to provide a perfect brand new vehicle, especially given that a finance agreement was signed BEFORE delivery of the car (so sight unseen) and the attitude was such that we are getting a brand new car with just 15 miles, so what else do we want????

Terrible, terrible, attitude. The lady was the same person we spoke to on Monday who promised to call back but didnt and then went on to say today that she wasnt required to call us back because the dealer was handling it.

With reference a good used car from BMW or Audi, etc. I enquired last year about a pre-registered Audi A6 2.0TDi Sportline Avant from the main dealer in Belfast. This was a car on their used lot even though it had just 30 miles on the clock. With a similar deposit to the 300C, they wanted £600 per month with a baloon payment at the end on a car valued at the same price as the 300C, £30k. Its isnt financially viable to buy a used car in this way, hence why leasing is much better value.

Ill keep you all updated folks!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Is an A6 comparable to the 300C ? I'd have thought an A4 avant would be more directly comparable? I'd rather have a slightly lesser car that was spot-on and wit good service than a car I was always dubious about and knowing that the dealer and manufacturer weren't prepared to get things sorted.

I suspect you'd find a beemer or merc dealer would handle the situation slightly better.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Out of curiosity what deal have you got? There are some good deals out there at the moment.

Chrysler 300C Touring 3.0 CRD V6 (215bhp) Estate 5dr 2987cc Diesel Automatic with Metallic paint £363.06/mth including VAT

Audi A6 Avant 2.0 TDi (140bhp) Limited Edition (Nav, leather, 18") Estate 5dr 1968cc Diesel Automatic with Non-metallic paint £353.86/mth including VAT

These are based on 10,000 miles on a 2 year lease.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

:lol::lol: You have to go to the dealership to sign it off:lol::lol:

They agreed to transport the car to you so thats what they must do. however if PJS is prepared to go and sign the car off and you are happy for him to do so then it would save alot of hassle. If you are not happy for PJS to sign it off (having only met him via online chat) then the dealer must deliver it to you as agreed. can't see the problem with this IF THE CAR IS PERFECT AS THE DEALER CLAIMS If the dealer is saying that he knows you will reject the car then he must be aware of something not being right on the car otherwise why would you reject it.

Simple really if the dealer has rectified all the problems that you requested to a new car standard then there is no reason that you would reject the car so get it sent. If he knows that there is damage evident then sort it out and stop pi$$ing around and get it sent. I am amazed the dealer is making this so hard as its not like its a hard or expensive thing to get the car right:wall:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

bonzo said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> PJS I didnt mean to ignore your offer to view the car, thank you for your gesture to do so - my heads been in a pickle and the reason why Ryan has been mentioned from the outset is that I contacted him in advance of delivery of the car to ask his opinion and to get a rough idea on price for correction work, should it arrive in with me needing just that.
> 
> ...


Ah, sorry - I thought it was from a dealer over here in Boucher that you were having the issue with. Didn't realise it was a mainland one, in which case, my "popping round" isn't really feasible - although one of our members in the area might like to make themselves available to do the same as I offered to do.

I understand and appreciate your dilemma, but after all this, it had better be worth it!
Good luck, and I hope it does turn out to be worth all the aggro, and the damage fully repaired.


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

It's a shame to hear about this. The damage now it's been looked at by the supplier does not seem too bad but still not acceptable. Would I accept this car...... nope!!!

I think after all the hassle, it will have left a bad taste in your mouth and if you have any issues going forward, lets be fair you ain't going to get the after sales customer service you should expect after dropping 28 big ones on a car. It sounds like they have no faith in the product they are supplying hence them asking for you to visit.

I would also take an independent assessor's report with a pinch of salt. Unless it's brought in by a 3rd party or yourself then I would not listen to them anyway ( talking from experiance here.... long storey so wont bore you )

Times are hard in the motor trade, start looking for something else and strike a hard bargain, just don't deal with the likes of this dealer / manufacturer again. The stress and hassle are just not worth it.

Andy


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

makes me sick. I can only imagine how you feel. so sorry


----------



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

anyone know what the outcome of this was


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Sim said:


> There are some good deals out there at the moment.
> Chrysler 300C Touring 3.0 CRD V6 (215bhp) Estate 5dr 2987cc Diesel Automatic with Metallic paint £363.06/mth including VAT


Just goes to show you their struggling to shift big engined/high emmision vehicles lately.

2 years ago before I bought the Jag I was in the market for a 300C CRD saloon with full spec and had a £2000 deposit and up to £550 a month to spend and they couldn't do a deal and came back with finance of £950 p/month over 4 years :wall: this I put down to the fact they were in demand and couldn't get them in quick enough so over financed it.

Went next door to Mercedes and they could do a similar priced vehicle within my budget, go figure.

A few of my regular customers who own 4x4's are/have chopped them in for Mini's and similar because of the cost of running and this seems to be common occurance at the Mini dealership with Cayennes & Discoverys coming in for P/X.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Not heard anything


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Folks,

This is still an ongoing issue believe it or not, I just didnt want to annoy you good folks by going on any further until I had more info.

An independant inspection (by a local approved bodyshop owner) showed the paintwork and panel gaps on the passenger front door to be within factory tolerances. He went on to say that the car now suffers swirl marks due to being hit with a buffer.....

Was offered free delivery to NI (which suits me better), and two free services plus a tank of diesel to settle the deal. Have been away for the last week and heard nothing, today call up to see what the situation is and get told that services arent being offered - cross wires somewhere apparently, just delivery!

Only the car situation is so dire at the moment I feel like telling them to stick it. Im looking into trying to get an 08 model, seems they can be got for just £20 more per month, just depends on what hoops I have to jump through to try to get it sorted.

Nightmare situation all around, but apologies for not updating sooner.

Cheers,

Noel --


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

08 for £20 more ! Phone your current muppets and tell them that as the car now has swirls AND they are now messing you around with free service/not free service deals that you are not happy to accept the car as you feel that it will never be in acceptable NEW condition and to send you your deposit back immediately. Also ring the finance company and say that you have never taken delivery of the car and that you wish the deal to be cancelled AT NO COST to you.

Let us know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I recently had a customer with the same situation. He had a brand new Town & Country delivered from Florida (to Hungary) and when he got it there were grease stains ALL over the beige, leather and suede seats! Also, there was so much contamination on the paint that I had to clean the entire vehicle with clay... it was a week old. Unfortunately he couldn't just reject the car because the dealer was just a bit far away . I spent about 1 hour on the phone trying to help him out with his complaint but Chrysler were no help. Anyway, we finally gave up, he collected his losses and paid me to do a full detail on it. Unbelievable...


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

I've worked at one of these so called BIG dealers veleting cars and I know what goes on there.
I only worked there for 2 weeks because I couldn't do what they where doing to new cars and the way they where being treated.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

any further updates on this mate


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Sorry for the long delays since my last post.

Well how do things stand now? I dont know is the truth!

Decided there was too much messing around and called an end to the deal, paperwork was sorted out via finance company to exchange the lease to another customer, that was 4 weeks ago and havent heard another thing from dealer or MB Finance, not even to say I am no longer responsible for the finance etc. Complete muppets from start to finish.

To be honest I think I got off lightly, had I taken the car I would never have been happy with it - im just that type of person.

In the end I have hired a Renault Traffic long term from Enterprise, suits my needs for business and got a great deal with everything included. Its no 300C but, 800 miles to a tank, AC, electric pack etc it wil do the job! Im going to buy another Jetta (MK2) for the weekend and look into buying something tasty again in the new year as there does seem to be good deals available again.

Thanks to everyone for their support and replies. It has been an experience I wont forget!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

The right choice I think :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted mate.They sound like total muppets.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

All the best mate


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Glad it worked out but i really think that you should name the dealer.

nobody else should be put through this and if they were worried about their reputation, they would have sorted you out sooner.


----------

